# Janet and John go to Croatia



## Siimplyloco (May 15, 2015)

We are now by the river at Heidelberg. We stopped at Dunkirk to get our breath back, then on to Mons, where the advertised Municipal site had been closed for five years - so pressed on to Charleville-Meziers. Mont Olympe is a beautifully laid out campsite by the river with an aire outside where all the users breeze into the campsite and use the facilities without charge or hindrance! However, with two puppies we settled for a pitch where we could restrain said animals without problem. 

On to Luxembourg City, a sort of cross between modern Bristol and the City of London. Plat du Jour great value at €10.90 each, but the wine was a mere €25.00... Two nights was enough, but the ACSI site at Alzingen was first class: free fast wifi at the pitch, top class facilities and only €14.00/night. 

Dogs settling in nicely.

Heading South East tomorrow as the weather is rubbish here!

Janet and John


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2015)

*Following in September*

Morning
We will follow your thread with interest as we are heading to Croatia. Any hints and tips will be much appreciated


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 15, 2015)

*Brass Monkeys in Heidelberg*

This is the famous Brass Monkey on the main bridge bank at Heidelberg. Looks like they had a spell of bad weather  at one time  but he managed to hang onto one at least...


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 17, 2015)

*Where to buy a Go Box*

We are about to quickly cross Austria via Innsbruck and I find that we have to purchase a Go Box as we are 4.6t. Pre-pay or charge up? Where do we get one etc? If we don't use a motorway do we really need one? The web site info is not unequivocal!
John


----------



## mark61 (May 17, 2015)

May help. Enjoy Austria.

Highways in Austria, motorway maps, road tolls, maximum speed, traffic info


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 17, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> We are about to quickly cross Austria via Innsbruck and I find that we have to purchase a Go Box as we are 4.6t. Pre-pay or charge up? Where do we get one etc? If we don't use a motorway do we really need one? The web site info is not unequivocal!
> John



Hi Guys, we're 5ton, went through Italy, Austria and Hungary, did not use motorways so did not pay anything, did not need Go-box.

Have fun, cheers Lou

:have fun::camper::drive::dog::dog:


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 20, 2015)

*Honesty and a Go Box do not pay!*

Back on the air on a campsite close to Trieste. I bought a Go Box in the end as I wanted to use the motorway and didn't want to risk a fine: a big mistake. We crossed Austria via Innsbruck and the Brenner Pass, and I was surprised to find that there were no toll booths at all where our status would have been examined, contrary to the threats on the official website, and we could easily have got away with a cheap motorway sticker. We paid €5 for the box and €75  for the toll preload. Our refund on reaching Italy? €13.62! Never again...

The Natter See campsite near Innsbruck was a peach, for example the washing facilities were better than a lot of the five star hotels I've stayed in! Free bus pass to Innsbruck which was like a big version of Chamonix so we didn't stay long!
Camping Natterersee | Tirol-sterreich

Weather is rubbish. I drove 160 miles in the rain through countless hairpins to get here. Hugo was great: endless traction and tight turning circle was just the job! 
Croatia on Friday!
Pics later.
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (May 20, 2015)

It is always nice to follow your travels John so keep the updates coming, I travelled to Derby today so you can see why I am jealous


----------



## wineciccio (May 20, 2015)

is any of you going to the FICC in Croatia (Pag)  being held from the 27 of June to the 5 of July, I'm heading that way on the 2 of June but going to Pompei first in Italy to see my sister.:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 22, 2015)

Well, we've been in Pula, Croatia for six hours now and although we've seen lots of suspicious looking Eastern Europeans we haven't been gassed, raped or robbed yet...
Full report and pics tomorrow.
Janet and John


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

hi John-sorry to hear about the unfortunate lack of gassing and raping etc, we've had a strong word with the tour operators and it's been re-arranged for tomorrow ! 10.30 -11.00 suit you ? hope you're having a nice time despite !


----------



## Chris (May 23, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Well, we've been in Pula, Croatia for six hours now and although we've seen lots of suspicious looking Eastern Europeans we haven't been gassed, raped or robbed yet...
> Full report and pics tomorrow.
> Janet and John



Morning
Did you go through Serbia, if so are there any " formalities" we would need to be aware of?
Looking forward to hearing more about your journey
Chris


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 23, 2015)

Chris said:


> Morning
> Did you go through Serbia, if so are there any " formalities" we would need to be aware of?
> Looking forward to hearing more about your journey
> Chris



Hi Chris
We travelled via Trieste and Slovenia on the non motorway route South to Pula. There was a passport control post at the Croatian border, where our passports were examined TWICE by similarly dressed coppers sitting within 10 metres of each other!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 23, 2015)

*Tucked up waiting for the sunshine*

Here are a few pics as promised.
Natter See campsite near Innsbruck. I knocked on the door and asked for Nigel but some bearded wreck answered the door denying all knowledge of this forum! I didn't believe him...





The view at 7.00am.





Innsbruck Town Square. Jan phoning here mother!




Camping Platz an der Friedensbrucke, Negargemund, Italian Tyrol. great restaurant.





The 'Welcome' sign!





The two miles of unfinished road following the sign...





Camping Stoja, where we are now





Pups are now over six months old. Quite a handful!





The Roman Arena at Pula. Yes, it rained cats and dogs!





We are still talking! Jan must like ancient ruins!


----------



## Fazerloz (May 23, 2015)

n brown said:


> hi John-sorry to hear about the unfortunate lack of gassing and raping etc, we've had a strong word with the tour operators and it's been re-arranged for tomorrow ! 10.30 -11.00 suit you ? hope you're having a nice time despite !



I hope you told them to rob Janet.


----------



## n brown (May 23, 2015)

nice pics,looks an interesting country ! what's the shop prices like?


----------



## phillybarbour (May 24, 2015)

Very jealous would love to do Croatia soon, will be following your posts with interest, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 24, 2015)

Jays said:


> As for shop prices, always it's the price of a coffee that I am  interested in, and the wine, bread, just cover the basics!
> John



Jan took me to the campsite bar late this afternoon. There was live music and people dancing in the open air. I had a half litre of decent beer and Jan had a 250ml carafe of white wine. Total cost £3.60...
Food and bread is a similar price to the rest of southern Europe. I might get used to the place!
John


----------



## wints (May 24, 2015)

Hi John

you sure you're not at El Cisne ?

Allen


----------



## Micky (May 24, 2015)

*you great news to us*

Just returned from 9 days in Scotland driving with no plans cost 40 pounds for 3x1 night stops to empty and top ups and showing.had the most wonderful time,I think the wife liked it too.off to Croatia  on the 8thJune then on down ferry to Italy and back Naples Rome Florence for 5weeks so will be following you progress for are first steps,we have planned to stop there then there and if that's no good will will stop there,so the plan is we have no plan,we are wild campers good luck to you and all,take the journey micky


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 26, 2015)

Just arrived at Autocamp Selce in Senji on the Adriatic coast after a three hour 150km toll free drive from Pula. The route was a mixture of first class dual carriageway and hair raising hairpins! Filled up at a Crodux garage at 95p/litre, and  topped up 11 ltr gas at 40p/litre using the big French dish adapter. We have had constant hot water since 7th May -there is no 240v heating element on board- for about four quid.

The truck actually says 'Pavlov' on the side. I wish i could get Sammy conditioned in the same way he did!





We'd been here only 20 minutes and the heavens opened again. The forecast is always better tomorrow...The site would be more suitable to mountain goats than motorhomes and we are now almost levelled up, but we are close to the sea, the wifi is free at the pitch, and it is fast enough to run Filmon.tv easily so Jan can get her soap fix and I can watch BBC Four on the other PC...

Zadar tomorrow unless the weather improves when we will stay for a bit.
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 28, 2015)

The weather did not improve, so we went south to Zadar, to a beachside campsite called Zaton Holiday Resort. This is the wrong week to be here in Croatia, as it's German Half Term, and there are ankle biters everywhere. Sardines in a tin, Butlins by Sea, so we are leaving today for Sibenik where we hope it will be a little quieter! The shop here is charging £4.50 for a small Camembert cheese, and £16.00 for a bottle of Tequila - it was £6.00 in LIDL so it was a good job we stocked up before we got here...
Croatia is nowhere near as cheap as Alicante!
Janet and John


----------



## iampatman (May 28, 2015)

Keep moving south John and get yourselves to Greece. Cheap enough here and the weathers glorious. 
Pat


----------



## Siimplyloco (May 28, 2015)

iampatman said:


> Keep moving south John and get yourselves to Greece. Cheap enough here and the weathers glorious.
> Pat



I tend to agree, as I just found that the buggers have TWO weeks holiday!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 1, 2015)

*Croatia? A Bit of an Anticlimax*

We have been in Sibenik for six days now, staying at the Solaris Hotels Resort. We came to Croatia to see Croatia, but all we've seen so far is the sea surrounded by barren hills, and lots of campsites full of Germans. There doesn't seem to be an inland region worth exploring where we are, and wild camping is not permitted, so our days are spent just sunbathing, taking the dogs for walks and eating and drinking. We've met only five Brit couples in the last two weeks, though some would say that was a good thing...
We'll try to find a small Autocamp near Split next, but the place is so full of Germans that we might be out of luck!
Janet and John


----------



## wints (Jun 1, 2015)

Right John...feeling sorry for you both now...so here's my suggestion....cut your losses admit your mistake...Split to Benidorm 2357 Km and only 22 hours.

Allen


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 1, 2015)

wints said:


> Right John...feeling sorry for you both now...so here's my suggestion....cut your losses admit your mistake...Split to Benidorm 2357 Km and only 22 hours.
> 
> Allen



Hi both
Agreed. We are already planning our trip to Benidorm over some home made margueritas. Mind you, there is the small matter of a rather nice boat in the way where we will dally for a bit!
It's a hard life and we won't weaken...
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 2, 2015)

*Found some pretty bits!*

We moved on from the Solaris site and found a little jewel of a site by the sea between Sibenik and Split. Just 50 pitches and free wifi! We will stay here for a week and enjoy the almost complete absence of anklebiters...
Jasenovo-novi 

I took this pic from the coast road.





Our current beach.




Our beach bar.




The view from the beach bar.




Another view!




Nice eh?
Janet and John


----------



## iampatman (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, it's ok I guess but that beach looks a bit too shingly for my liking 

Pat


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 2, 2015)

Wifi is a bit slow for Filmon BBC so I poked the little Labtech digital aerial in the air and what did i get? Downton Abbey on one channel and Graham Norton on the other. In English!
Bliss...:dog:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 4, 2015)

*Scooter Ride to the top of the mountaIn*

The weather is warming up a bit - over 30C today - so we took a ride out on the Vespa, to the village of Draga (alt. 502m) where there a number of Roman monuments. The road is a motorbikers dream: I just wish I had my old Trophy back instead of the little 125 under my seat!









There is a poignant War Memorial in the village, showing the considerable losses for such a small village, and the inscription at the top reminded me of the 1996 conflict there. Close inspection reveals lots of identical surnames - no wisecracks please...
Two milky coffees at the snack bar - 70p each!


----------



## n brown (Jun 4, 2015)

very nice ! and i liked the similar names on the war memorial, shows the isolation of the villages , bit like britain before the railways .


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2015)

Amazing pictures. The site looks good too. I will add it to our list
Chris


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Chris
Yes, the site is really nice, and there are loads of similar ones, usually called 'Autocamps', often nestling on the lake/seaside, and very pleasant indeed. We will stay here another week and go on to Split for a week or so, and then head back to France.
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 5, 2015)

It was 33C today, and there was very little wind to cool us off. Went for ride to LIDL's who are selling off Armaretto Liquor at £2.75 a bottle. Jan bought four! There is nothing on the telly tonight except Croatian Masterchef. Greg has been replaced by two fat blokes speaking Klingon, and John Torode is now a Putin lookalike and is just as deadly! Product placement is rife, and the whole programme is a triumph of style over substance.  However, let us hope that the BBC uses the royalties wisely...
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 5, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> There is nothing on the telly tonight except Croatian Masterchef. Greg has been replaced by two fat blokes speaking Klingon, and John Torode is now a Putin lookalike


How could you tell it wasn't the original programme, it sounds familiar to me
Amaretto is one of my favourite drinks, either warmed up slightly so that the aroma hits your nostrils or over ice, also good in coffee similar ti Irish Coffee
Stir the Amaretto into the coffee. Garnish with whipped cream and sprinkle with ground coriander.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 10, 2015)

We left the site at Jasenovo with some reluctance, as the owners couldn't have been more helpful: free use of their industrial fridge freezer - not 50p a bottle as you would find on a Brit site - a free meal of Dalmatian pork and beans stew for everybody on Saturday night, and they only charged us for one dog!

Camping Stobrek here in Split is a different kettle of fish. The restaurant pizzas are good value, but the rest of it is just adequate in my book. It has a 'bleached' look about it, and the doggy half of the beach area is very grubby indeed. We took the scooter into town yesterday- 7-8kms - and were content to just look at the Palace, full of tut shops and overpriced Designer gear! 





The basement shops were interesting, but just sold more of the same!




I liked this sign on one of the bars:




We will move on to Autocamp Sirena tomorrow, and return to Split to take the car ferry to Ancona, Italy, thus avoiding the flog back up North, and wend our slow way back to the boat, expecting to get there by the end of this month.
Janet and John


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> a free meal of Dalmatian pork and beans stew for everybody on Saturday night, and they only charged us for one dog!


Dalmations are big dogs John it would only take one to feed a family of fourView attachment 31106


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 10, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> Dalmations are big dogs John it would only take one to feed a family of fourView attachment 31106



Well spotted that man...


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2015)

i think that Tezza33 geezer's going a bit dotty.
Nice pics John,looks an interesting place,but faded


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> i think that Tezza33 gezer going a bit dotty.
> Nice pics John,looks an interesting place,but faded




We've had enough here as we found nice coastline and variable campsites, with the odd jaded ruin in between, but it's not colourful enough for us and we are looking forward to enjoying Italy once more. This time I'll be ready for their drivers as this time I'm a lot bigger than they are!
Janet and John

PS:  our pups should have been named  Patch and Penny as they are so like those characters in the 101 movie!


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> i think that Tezza33 geezer's going a bit dotty.


I am just going through a rough patch at the moment, I might be normal in another four weeks:dog:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 13, 2015)

We are at Autocamp Sirena some 20 miles SE from Split. Terraced and sunny, small and beautiful. Our meal at the little restaurant last night was cooked over a wood fire: schnapps, starter and a big steak came to 12 quid! Afterwards we were joined by a German couple who spoke perfect english and made gentle fun of my broken german acquired when I spent two years in Germany as a young soldier. He had just retired as Marketing Director for Renault Deutschland so we were two petrolheads getting loudly drunk together! Pork Fest tonite...
Ferry to Italy tomorrow evening.
Janet and John
Autocamp Omi


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 13, 2015)

The Pork Fest tonight involves spit roasting the two pigs being prepared here. Same price as last night. Can't wait!




And here are the Hairy Bikers who sang to us last night and undoubtedly will sing the same songs again tonight...


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 17, 2015)

We are now in Camping Panorama near Pesaro after taking the overnight ferry from Split. The campsite has a heated pool, free wifi, but lousy pizzas!
The Marko Polo was very comfortable, the food was excellent, and a real bonus was we could keep the pups in our cabin. Unfortunately, our trip coincided with a mass meeting of the Vespa Club of Italy and all the chaos that you would expect...





and the resulting throng...





This little boat was spotted moored outside the harbour. My zoom lens picked up the name: Symphony, and it has a British Ensign, brand new this Spring. I couldn't find the owner but it apparently available for charter. I'll stick to mine thanks...





Off to Bologna today.
Janet and John

Feadship Superyacht Symphony Leaves The.. | superyachts.com


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 17, 2015)

*An abrupt change in the weather*

I thought that you'd all like to know that it is raining so hard right now we can't go outside to take up the groundsheet! It's been thunderstorming all night and it is now only 16C. We should have stayed in Croatia!
Janet and John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 20, 2015)

Wifi a bit dodgy lately, so better pics will have to wait. However, after a lovely chance meeting with Frank (wineciccio) on his way to Croatia - he was on the adjacent pitch in Bologna- we crossed the spine of Italy sans motorway from Bologna to La Spezia, where we passed the Ferrari factory at Maranello where we were treated to some lovely noises as the cars were 'test driven'  past us on the open road! 

About 80 miles of the steepest hairpins we've ever encountered, quite wearing at times with a few dodgy moments, but quite an experience. eg:





They were all like this!




Genoa and beyond tomorrow.
Janet and John


----------



## Robmac (Jun 20, 2015)

Blimey John. I bet that gave your brakes a workout!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 20, 2015)

Robmac said:


> Blimey John. I bet that gave your brakes a workout!



You betcha! The Sprintshift was in manual mode 2nd and 3rd most of the time going down the mountain and I was very glad of it!
John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jun 27, 2015)

We stayed at the Port de Plaisance at Bellegarde last night as the the last staging post before arriving at the boat. It was 38C and no shade! The cab aircon has packed up in Hugo - a regas is required- so we just sweated it out!

Sitting here on the boat having unloaded loads of gear in 34C - mainly food and booze- the sensation of space after two months in a the van is quite overwhelming. Cold beer in my hand, the boat interior temperature is now down to 24C, and the pups seem to be loving their new home.
Three month's worth of Egyptian PT will now follow...
John


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 27, 2015)

:sleep-027::sleep-027:


----------

